# Ranger, John Deere, or....?



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm going shopping this week for a new side by side for our survey crews to use at work. The conditions we use it in will be rough. Wooded areas, nothing that has been cleared, briars, mesquite, all kinds of rough terrain. And on top of that, our guys are rough on their equipment, the majority of them could **** up a bowling ball. The owner likes the mules, but they don't provide the ground clearance or suspension travel that is needed for the terrain our crews work in, we've had one before. We would like to stay in the 10k range. Don't need a 4 seater.
I plan on looking at the Ranger 570 and John deere 550 and 625. Anyone have experience with any of these models? What to look for, stay away from? I have some personal experience with polaris, but not the Rangers. Not looking to go with a bigger engine, we don't need it. Just going to be a workhorse. Anything else in that range I should consider? Thanks y'all


----------

